# Thinking bout getting this extreme



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

I really want to contact this person about this tegu, it looks great and looks like an incredible deal, what do think?

Exreme for sale


----------



## Diesel (Jul 3, 2011)

If it's an extreme i am sure you would have to build a new cage. However, i am sure you already are going to. So you can give me that one . JK. It looks beautiful has a nice pattern and for only 200 for everything. Sounds like a steal. I think you should start planning on what you want to name him/her and do it .


----------



## james.w (Jul 3, 2011)

That enclosure belongs/belonged to someone on here I believe.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep you are right its mr.critter's which would make this tegu Peewee aka vegeta, he is an 09 blizardXsugar, originally owned by AWD247, its funny i watched this tegu grow up from a little hatchling


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 3, 2011)

Do it!!! SCREAMING DEAL!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 3, 2011)

_Just looking at the pattern alone,.. I'm surprised you even have to ask. Plus this makes the second or third time he has been re homed and he's not even 2yrs old yet :huh:.

I remember the Vegeta Diaries  _


----------



## reptastic (Jul 3, 2011)

definately him

Mrcritters tegudefinately him

Mrcritters tegu


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 4, 2011)

_The links don't work_


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 4, 2011)

It looks like he may lose more of his tail I am looking at the part that looks like an elastic is round it. I wonder why he has been rehomed so many times?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2011)

I know AWD247 originally owned him, he then sold him to mrcritter about probably a year ago, i dont know why he is selling him


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 4, 2011)

_Herpgirl if you're talking about the part that looks like an hour glass,.. that's just his tail markings. Here are 2 previous threads of him.

Extreme Giant PeeWee Aka Vegeta
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=1499

Vegeta Diaries
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=3159#axzz1R9cEarvK_


----------



## reptastic (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks bubblz, idk why my links werent working


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks I need to get my eyes checked. It looked he way Tonka's tail looked when I got him I always worry when he sheds it will get worse.

Good deal even if you can't use the enclosure for his whole life you will find something else to put in it.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, its kinda a wait and see game now, i was gonnna call him today(after the fourth) but someone flaggged the friggin post, ugh i hate those flaggers, so i posted a message on there for him to call me, i really hopes he sees it


----------

